# Taijutsu Fight 30: Kakashi vs Sasuke



## RedChidori (Oct 28, 2014)

The title says it all y'all .



VS




Location: Bell Test
State of Mind: IC
Starting Distance: Face-to-face distance
Knowledge: Full due to multiple previous encounters
Restrictions: *PURELY TAIJUTSU !*
Additional Info: This is War arc Kakashi and War Arc EMS Sasuke. Both start off in Base. Both are at 100% and have a full chakra reserve. Both also have access to the Sharingan/MS/EMS but ONLY for precognition! Scenarios are of the following

*SCENARIOS
S1: Base Kakashi vs Base Sasuke

S2: Kakashi (Sharingan Activated) vs Sasuke (Sharingan Activated)

S3: Kakashi (MS Activated) vs Sasuke (EMS Activated)*


Please provide a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses, or stalemates.

*READY?! FIGHT   !!!!!! -RedChidori*


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 28, 2014)

Kakashi has the same speed, more experience, and much greater skill in taijutsu than Sasuke.  Sasuke relies on pre-cog and superior speed and the high killing power of his sword and varients to blitz kill opponents, and avoid actually fighting in taijutsu, as when he chopped up Danzo but still got touched.  Kakashi doesn't need to cheat the system like that because he's better.  In fact, the one time Kakashi and Sasuke clashed post Danzo, Kakashi kicked him away.  

Kakashi win the second two handily, and absolutely stomps in the normal eyes scenario.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 28, 2014)

Sasuke's taijutsu was unimpressive during the war-arc, most of his speed feats were based on Susano, a technique that relies entirely on the caster's mental reaction speed. 

Kakashi reacted to V2 Sharingan-Rinnegan Edo Jins, kept pace with Gated Gai, along with KCM Naruto, and pressured Obito into defeat in the Kamui dimension. 

Pre-war arc Kakashi exchanged taijutsu with MS Sasuke previously, he was shown as the superior combatant in close quarters [1] [2]. Of course, Sasuke was nearly blind, and that was MS Sasuke, not EMS Sasuke, not that that mattered considering neither ninja had their sharingans active.

War-arc Kakashi should win the first scenario and the second, the third however is dependent on whether or not you think EMS inflates his taijutsu at all- from what I saw, his taijutsu was inferior to his own brother (Itachi) in the Kabuto bout. EMS Sasuke couldn't get near SM Kabuto and his extension Chidori was casually dodged by him, Itachi was reacting to attacks that Sasuke was not aware were even happening. 

Not impressive enough for me to grant him a win over a dude that reacted, counter blitzed and then guarded against a V2 Sharingan Jins (tail strike) in close quarters.


----------



## LeBoyka (Oct 29, 2014)

Just before the War-Arc, during the Four Kage Summit, the two had a brief taijutsu encounter when Sasuke was about to kill Sakura at the Bridge. _Both were in base, and Kakashi easily forced him to back off._ 

Fast forward to Kakashi vs. Obito in Kamui Land... That was insane. 

But seriously. Kakashi's rival is Guy. I'm pretty sure that's enough taijutsu practice for him to easily trump Sasuke the one-trick pony. (Seriously, without his sharingon he's virtually useless.). 

*Kakashi wins this mid-diff. *


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 29, 2014)

LeBoyka said:


> Just before the War-Arc, during the Four Kage Summit, the two had a brief taijutsu encounter when Sasuke was about to kill Sakura at the Bridge. _Both were in base, and Kakashi easily forced him to back off._
> 
> Fast forward to Kakashi vs. Obito in Kamui Land... That was insane.
> 
> ...



This.

Sasuke definitely has good Taijutsu skills, but he tends to rely on his weapons, Ninjutsu, and Sharingan a lot. Kakashi has fantastic base Taijutsu skills and he's just as skilled at implementing tools and jutsu into his fighting style when he wants to.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 29, 2014)

Kakashi has far more naturally trained skills in taijutsu than Sasuke (Perhaps because he was always in competition with Gai, hmm ?). Furthermore, Sasuke, like everyone else has pointed out, relies vastly on his sharingan pre-cog to gain the upper hand. 

So in this base match-up, Kakashi destroys Sasuke with superior move-sets

Its a bit closer with Sharingan active because its 2 v 1 of course, but I still give it to Kakashi 6-7/10

Same goes for the MS/EMS match up


----------



## Ghost (Oct 29, 2014)

Kakashi should win the first two imo. Sasuke is good at Taijutsu but hasn't used it a lot for a while and even back in Hebi days he utilized Kenjutsu a lot. 

EMS Sasuke should beat Kakashi though with way superior pre-cog.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 29, 2014)

Kakashi is faster, has better taijutsu, is physically stronger, tougher, has better feats and so on. He wins as said.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Kakashi would stomp Sasuke in any taijutsu match. Also, saikyou, I don't believe there's been an instance where it's been mentioned that MS or EMS gives you better pre-cog than a base 3 tomoe sharingan. And especially between MS and EMS precog, assuming you never used your MS abilities and haven't damaged your eyes.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 29, 2014)

Kakashi wins, but I don't see how he "stomps". Kakashi is slightly better, but they are at least comparable physically. Kakashi also has access to at least the first gate, though I'm going to assume that's restricted.


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 29, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Kakashi would stomp Sasuke in any taijutsu match. Also, saikyou, I don't believe there's been an instance where it's been mentioned that *MS or EMS gives you better pre-cog than a base 3 tomoe sharingan*. And especially between MS and EMS precog, assuming you never used your MS abilities and haven't damaged your eyes.



Sasuke was able to track Juubito with his EMS .


----------



## TheGreen1 (Oct 29, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> Sasuke was able to track Juubito with his EMS .



And Kakashi wasn't? Not a sarcastic statement, I just need manga proof here before I concede my argument. Also, we don't have any other Sharingan users there other than MS/EMS/Rinnegan users in the Juubito fight.


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 29, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> And Kakashi wasn't? Not a sarcastic statement, I just need manga proof here before I concede my argument. Also, we don't have any other Sharingan users there other than MS/EMS/Rinnegan users in the Juubito fight.



Kakashi doesn't have EMS, he only has the MS. I don't exactly remember what chapter but I remember Sasuke able to see where he was going due to EMS precognition.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Oct 29, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> Kakashi doesn't have EMS, he only has the MS. I don't exactly remember what chapter but I remember Sasuke able to see where he was going due to EMS precognition.



I never stated Kakashi had the MS. I only mentioned Kakashi there because I thought it was understood that I was referring to Kakashi's MS tracking Juubito. I still need the Manga Proof before I will concede.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 29, 2014)

Both are pretty close to each other so I'd say it depends on who can take the most punishment.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Oct 30, 2014)

Kakashi is better at taijutsu,  and sauce slightly edges in kenjutsu imo

Itachi vs kakashi taijutsi would be a kool match


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 30, 2014)

Bkprince33 said:


> Kakashi is better at taijutsu,  and sauce slightly edges in kenjutsu imo
> 
> *Itachi vs kakashi taijutsi would be a kool match*



Made that thread already .


----------



## Bkprince33 (Oct 30, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> Made that thread already .



I always miss the fun


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 30, 2014)

Bkprince33 said:


> I always miss the fun



Yeah you shoulda been there man lol.


----------



## adeshina365 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasuke's EMS pre-cog is light years ahead of Kakashi's.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 31, 2014)

Kakashi's better than Sasuke at Taijutsu, he takes all scenarios. Sasuke generally avoids Taijutsu, Kakashi pretty much beat Sasuke himself in their little scuffle at the Samurai Bridge.



adeshina365 said:


> Sasuke's EMS pre-cog is light years ahead of Kakashi's.



Since when does EMS give additional precog benefit?


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 31, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> I never stated Kakashi had the MS. I only mentioned Kakashi there because I thought it was understood that I was referring to Kakashi's MS tracking Juubito. I still need the Manga Proof before I will concede.



Kakashi never tracked Juubito, let alone fought him. That was all Sasuke with his EMS.


----------

